# AWB - Racing - Team



## homburger (23. November 2009)

Nach letztjähriger Pause gab der Steffen den Anstoß zur Teilnahme am 24 h Rennen in Idstein im nächsten Jahr und bestimmt auch wieder die gemeinsame Teilnahme an weiteren Rennen in der kommenden Saison.

Die Reanimation des Racing Teams kann hier bestimmt etwas einfacher diskutiert werden als per Mail.

Am Donnerstag war ein AWB ab Bergen Enkheim geplant. Die Gegend ist flach bis wellig und die Touren werden von Steffen oder Matthias geführt. Letzte Woche waren wir zu dritt. Vielleicht klappt es diesen Donnerstag wieder?

Steffen, Matthias?


----------



## tussibike.de (23. November 2009)

Wann gehts Dönerstag los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. November 2009)

homburger schrieb:


> ... Die Gegend ist *flach bis wellig *...



 was ist mit euch los , ihr üblen ga1-poser ...

idstein ist auf jeden fall im focus  hab nur noch keine ahnung, ob als aktiver racer oder als aktiver zuschauer 

schön, wieder was von euch zu hören


----------



## homburger (23. November 2009)

tussibike.de schrieb:


> Wann gehts Dönerstag los?



Letzte Woche ab 18:30 h. Aber da müssen die beiden sportliche Leiter etwas sagen. Ich bin in der Gegend ungeeignet als Guide...


----------



## Dr. Faust (23. November 2009)

Ich kann sehr wahrscheinlich diese Woche nicht am Donnerstag.


----------



## homburger (23. November 2009)

Bliebe noch der Matthias? 

Dienstag und Mittwoch kann ich nicht...


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2009)

donnerstag ist schlecht, bergen enkheim für mich nur mit auto+rad zu erreichen -> hab aber z.z. keine transportmöglichkeit ... -> dunkelheit ist auch nicht so meine welt.

solltet ihr mal bei tageslicht den taunus unsicher machen, könnte es eher mal klappen.
ansonsten hoffe ich dann mal auf ein wiedersehen nach dem winter und freue mich schon auf die zeitumstellung ende märz.

oder -> stammtisch


----------



## Stump1967 (23. November 2009)

Hi,

ich kann diese Woche leider auch nicht. Liege mit Grippe im Bett. 

Jens


----------



## m.a.t. (23. November 2009)

Wenn ich bis Donnerstag wieder hergestellt bin, dann können wir ne Matschrunde drehen. Falls ihr denn Bock auf GA0 habt, weil mehr geht bei mir dann bestimmt noch nicht.
@Jens: Gute Besserung.


----------



## homburger (24. November 2009)

Also, bei einem Guide der nicht kann und einem zweiten der vielleicht kann verschieben wir das Ganze doch mal auf nächste Woche.

Ich würde dann diese Woche 18:30 h ab Hohemark starten. Es wird wellig und technisch anspruchslos. Ca. 2 h.

Jemand Lust?


----------



## sekt88 (24. November 2009)

Als ehmaliger MTBr, saufe ich gerne beim Stammtisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (26. November 2009)

Super. Dann bis nächste Woche, vielleicht.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. November 2009)

Sollte noch heute zum angegeben Termin (18:30 Hohemark) Interesse bestehen: Ich bin soweit wieder gesundet, daß zumindest locker zwei Stündchen schaffen müßte. Sollte sich niemand mehr melden, werde ich wahrscheinlich in Eppstein losziehen.

MfG Daniel (Teamsympathisant! )


----------



## wondermike (26. November 2009)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sollte noch heute zum angegeben Termin (18:30 Hohemark) Interesse bestehen: Ich bin soweit wieder gesundet, daß zumindest locker zwei Stündchen schaffen müßte. Sollte sich niemand mehr melden, werde ich wahrscheinlich in Eppstein losziehen.
> 
> MfG Daniel (Teamsympathisant! )



Huch, wer ist das denn? 

Ein ganz Fremder... 

So eine lockere eher flache Runde würde ich auch mal mitfahren.


----------



## sekt88 (30. November 2009)

tussibike.de schrieb:


> Wann gehts Dönerstag los?



Meinst du Döner-tag, wenn Döners gegessen werden,  oder Dönners-tag?...........

Dönnerstags fangen in der Regal Mittwochs um 23:59:59 Uhr an.


----------



## m.a.t. (30. November 2009)

Was isn hier mit den ganzen Threads passiert. Jetzt schon Frühjahrsputz?


----------



## Dr. Faust (30. November 2009)

Stammtisch:
Nicht diesen Donnerstag oder nächsten Freitag. Rest geht. Ich bin für diesen oder nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin für diesen Freitag. Bis auf Freitag kann ich diese Woche nicht und bin auch nächste Woche Montag und Dienstag nicht im Lande und Donnerstag ist auch schlecht. Alle anderen Tage gehen dann wieder....


----------



## homburger (8. Dezember 2009)

Morgen, Mittwoch 16:30 h ab Enkheim. Steffen und ich fahren ab dort ne gemütliche Runde mit dem Crosser? Jemand Lust?


----------



## Stump1967 (9. Dezember 2009)

Schade zu spät gelesen........

Was ist jetzt mit dem Stammtisch? Wird das noch was vor Weihnachten oder erst im Jan10?

Jens


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Dezember 2009)

Wer von euch hat sich eigentlich diesen Sattel anfertigen lassen und wenn niemand, warum nicht???


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2009)

schick


----------



## homburger (10. Dezember 2009)

Wo hast Du den denn her?


----------



## Dr. Faust (10. Dezember 2009)

Da ich gestern so ein böser Junge war, erspare ich mir freche Kommentare und rück mal einfach den Link raus. Sind schön und sehr günstig. Bei Light Bikes ist da irgendwo ein Thread gewesen.
http://www.saevid.com/Imagenes/fotos_S1.htm


----------

